# Volcano Rocks for my DWC system?



## Tyani7505 (Feb 8, 2009)

A buddy of mine just walked into my apt with a bag of Volcano rocks for my DWC system. I was planning on using the regular round rocks I see in most grows (I can't remember there name, sorry)

Since the volcano rocks are porous, wont it allow for mold to grow inside of them? Or have some people grown with them, and they were fine?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 8, 2009)

hxxp://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1C1GGLS_en-USUS291US303&q=lava+rocks+in+hydroponics&btnG=Search

xx

seems to be a massive amount of info/experience with it.


----------



## punkrocktoker (Feb 10, 2009)

lava rock will work but my biggest beef with it is cleaning before use and clean it good otherwise you will have red dust in yer rez.and the sizes of rock that come in the bag wil vary from small to pretty big and it can get weird when planting in it. basicly it will work ,but hydroton is nicer to work with.


----------



## papabeach1 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have seen some lava rocks in lowes but I was skepical with that product..  don't know if will work or not.. but  hydroton rocks does expands and shrinks  I don't know if lava rocks does behave like that?


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 10, 2009)

lsvs rock is a great medium.......   Very sharp, but not bad it you dont have to change pots.


----------



## papabeach1 (Feb 13, 2009)

so If I use 5 gal bucket, netcup, and that lava rock as DWC only airstones/airpump..  that would be alright?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 13, 2009)

hey i keep seeing the only 2 probs with this med is its sharp and dirty, so soak them in water/bleach for a few hrs then toss them in a bin/ball mill and round them off a bit. them begin wet may help the formation os smooth surface planes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2009)

I have used lava rock before and it works just fine.  However, I agree with punkrocktoker--hydrotron is so much easier to use.  Also, JFYI Papa, hydrotron does not expand and shrink.


----------



## 311Grower (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm currently using lava rocks as they're properly called and haven't had any issues, I got them from Home Depot. I wanted to use hydroton, the little brown balls you mentioned, aka expanded clay pellets. I was in a hurry and the local hydro shops didn't have any hydroton. It's a PITA to clean all the sediment off the lava rocks but once you do they work just fine, I had to go through my 2 bags and pick out all the rocks that were too big and the ones that were too small and it was a pain. Hydroton is a lot easier although a little harder to find and more expensive but definately worth it as they are re-usable as well and easier to clean. Make sure you wash the lava rocks real well or you'll get sediment in your reservoir which can clog airstones and water pumps.


----------

